# Newly Available: Rutherford's A Defense of the Government of the Church of Scotland



## Travis Fentiman (Feb 16, 2015)

*Samuel Rutherford's* _*A Defense of the Government of the Church of Scotland*_


has been newly made available for free on the internet, in a new updated-English edition. This is Chapter 20 of his _A Peaceable and Temperate Plea for Paul’s Presbytery in Scotland_, 1642


Rutherford - A Defense of the Government of the Church of Scotland


It is filled with scriptural insights on all the topics it touches on. 


*Table of Contents*​

1st Article – Of the Doctrine and Worship of the Church of Scotland 

2nd Article – Officers of the Church 

3rd Article – Calling of Officers, Especially Pastors 

4th Article – [Missing]

5th Article – [Missing]

6th Article – The Lord’s Supper 

7th Article – Public Fasting 

8th Article – Marriage 

9th Article – Burial 

10th Article – Schools and Doctors 

11th Article – Elders and Deacons 

12th Article – Church Assemblies and the Power of Censures 

13th Article – Private Worship​


Hope it is of benefit to you.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Feb 20, 2015)

I came across a more complete copy of Rutherford's to work from and hence filled in the missing sections on the webpage and the PDF. 

Article 4 is on 'Pastor's Duty'

Article 5 is on 'Baptizing'


----------

